# Golf For Goldens!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Okay here are the details for those who are interested in attending

GOLF FOR GOLDENS TO BENEFIT SUNSHINE GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE

Date.................. October 6, 2007

Time.................. 9am

Place..................Western Turnpike Golf Course, Guilderland New York

Price...................$125.00 per person

Lunch for Non Golfers: $20.00 
Dinner for Non Golders; $50.00

For Sponsorships and for more information, PM me or go to [email protected]

There will be prizes for closest to the pin, longest drive and for those who may hit a hole in one, there will be a 2008 Hummer.

There will also be a silent auction going on throughout the day and the auction will end after dinner.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Don't I wish I come come even though that little round ball would defeat me. But such a good cause to lose to. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> Don't I wish I come come even though that little round ball would defeat me. But such a good cause to lose to. LOL
> 
> Hooch


Well October is a ways away. Maybe you still might be able to make it. You never know about the future.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I know I have been golfing for years and it ain't the heart attacks that make me suck at the game. LOL

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> I know I have been golfing for years and it ain't the heart attacks that make me suck at the game. LOL
> 
> Hooch


You come up from the south and team up with Steve who is coming in from California and who knows, you may win the tournament. Now wouldnt that be fun??


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Steve is coming out there??? Hold the fort we might have a two some unless he doesn;t want some one who sucks so bad it will pull his ball to the right everytime. ROFL

Hooch <---I get to meet Steve yo and Kimm at the same time I could drive for that LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, now I have just what I want to help spread the word! Woo hoo! Have you gotten a list of other volunteers to help out Donna? I'd hate to be covering the same bases they are.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I am waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hooch


What are you waiting for? LOL I just needed some details to send to people. Not for here Hooch. Sorry...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I was waiting for Steve to say he would play with a severly hanicapped guy. LOL Sorry Kimm you do enough work as it is.

Hooch


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Well, now I have just what I want to help spread the word! Woo hoo! Have you gotten a list of other volunteers to help out Donna? I'd hate to be covering the same bases they are.


I am waiting for a list from Lisa to see how many from Sunshine are going to come over that want to help out and how many want to play. That will determine how many I really need. Its not like a run/walk. We dont need half as many because the golf course helps so much with this. Tim is great with all the minor details for me. We have been doing them so long its like clockwork. BUT I dont want to get any more until Lisa lets me know.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I am waiting for a list from Lisa to see how many from Sunshine are going to come over that want to help out and how many want to play. That will determine how many I really need. Its not like a run/walk. We dont need half as many because the golf course helps so much with this. Tim is great with all the minor details for me. We have been doing them so long its like clockwork. BUT I dont want to get any more until Lisa lets me know.


Okay...

I already forgot what I'm doing. I spread myself out all over the place and can't remember where I'm supposed to be...:doh: I know CT...but what in CT? :doh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Okay...
> 
> I already forgot what I'm doing. I spread myself out all over the place and can't remember where I'm supposed to be...:doh: I know CT...but what in CT? :doh:


This is not a big deal like the run. No raffle, no day registrations so its a bit more easier. The flyers are being done to print later today and then I will email you them and you and Lisa I believe are going to send them out in CT. I am not sure. I just know you and Lisa are getting the flyers and she is going to get me a list of who is coming to volunteer at some point in time. I know that Stephanie and Cindy are both volunteering. I think Lisa is playing. I am not sure. LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> The flyers are being done to print later today and then I will email you them and you and Lisa I believe are going to send them out in CT.


I'm sending them out, eh? Okay...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Hooch----dust off the clubs big boy---You and me gonna "Get'Er Done"!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I'm sending them out, eh? Okay...


Just in the CT. area so no worries. Nothing like it is for the run. So you can relax.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Just in the CT. area so no worries. Nothing like it is for the run. So you can relax.


Not a problem...Are their special postal rates for something like this? Just curious. I have lots of places I'd like to mail these to.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Not a problem...Are their special postal rates for something like this? Just curious. I have lots of places I'd like to mail these to.


Not sure how it works but will look into that part of it for you there. As for the CT golf courses, you want to deliver them yourself and not mail them. They tend to get lost in the trash when they come in the mail. Not all but a lot of them get put aside whereas when you go and deliver them yourself, they will tell you to go and hang them yourself and give you pins to do it. Gets up faster that way.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Hey Hooch----dust off the clubs big boy---You and me gonna "Get'Er Done"!!!!!


Oh what fun we will have. Albany and Western Turnpike will never be the same after you guys are there. Gotta love it.::::


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Make sure you have the camera's ready...........:::::


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey ...Hey...Hey.....What happens in Albany STAYS in Albany.... Right!!!???? No 5x7 blackmail photos allowed.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Hey ...Hey...Hey.....What happens in Albany STAYS in Albany.... Right!!!???? No 5x7 blackmail photos allowed.


Oh......... No it doesnt.......... We want to see all.............


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Not sure how it works but will look into that part of it for you there. As for the CT golf courses, you want to deliver them yourself and not mail them. They tend to get lost in the trash when they come in the mail. Not all but a lot of them get put aside whereas when you go and deliver them yourself, they will tell you to go and hang them yourself and give you pins to do it. Gets up faster that way.


I'll have to round up a group. I don't drive more than 5 miles in either direction. However, Laurelview is right by my home. I'll ask my nephew to help. He cleans some of the country clubs.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

****----And I was gonna wear a dress so I could play from the ladies tee's!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> ****----And I was gonna wear a dress so I could play from the ladies tee's!!!


Hmmm....this should really be interesting!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Hey Hooch----dust off the clubs big boy---You and me gonna "Get'Er Done"!!!!!


Brother I can drive straight to the restroom first thing in the morning I doubt I could make it down a fairway. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Brother I can drive straight to the restroom first thing in the morning I doubt I could make it down a fairway. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


 You decide to make it up there, you've got yourself a partner.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

sharlin said:


> You decide to make it up there, you've got yourself a partner.


With you two coming, I might have to charge a gallery fee for people to watch the two of you in action. I am sure it would be worth the money. 
And Steve, if you wear a dress, I will make sure I have MY CAMERA on hand that day. 
:::


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Airline Tickets Taken Care Of:agree:

Hotel Reservation Made:agree:

Rental Car Reserved:agree:

Oh Yeah-Gotta Send In My Registration:doh:

SeeYaAllThere!!!!!:nana:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you have a wonderful time Steve! Sunshine will appreciate your very long trip!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I still am pinching myself!!! No one has ever done anything like this for us before...it's really overwhelming!  Honestly, I am very, very grateful...I just can't believe it. I am really looking forward to meeting some of you! I wish I could bring her Maj...the grand dame has never travelled in a car for that long before and I am still gunshy. I mean she IS a National Treasure afterall...But I am sure I can wrangle a dog or two from somewhere....LOL!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful for Sunshine, Lisa. I saw the link on your web site. Here's hoping for another one of Donna's great sucesses! I'll be saying a prayer Steve gets the hole in one. Hey, some other guy, John Ciccarelli, won a BMW in NY!


----------

